# Pigeons throwing up?!



## fortfun2

Hi all...
One of my pigeons just barfed out undigested food this morning, which consisted of whole pieces of wheat and nothing else. I am a bit concerned as another pigeon threw up this evening as well!  (with the same movements a pigeon does while feeding a squab, etc.)

Could this be cause the grains Im giving them are too big? Or due to the lack of grit? Or could this be something more serious?  

Advice is appreciated!


----------



## Lovebirds

Are these young birds or old birds? I would take the two that you know threw up and isolate them. It could be nothing, but I suspect it's something since two threw up. When they throw up like that, the other birds will eat the seeds and whatever the two have, the others will get. Bad food could cause this, along with other things, but the size of the grain has nothing to do with it. 
I would suggest that you go in your loft after it gets dark tonight and just listen to your birds for a few minutes. They tend to throw up during the night and then in the morning, before you get out to the loft, the other birds will eat the seeds and this could go on for a few days before you realize it's happening.
That is unless you have wire floors and the food is falling through to the ground.


----------



## feralpigeon

How many pijies do you have and are they indoor or outdoor? The most common causes of vomiting are Capillaria (worms), Trichomoniasis (canker),
and bacterial infection of the crop. Whereabouts are you located and just
in case, do you have meds on hand? 

You should double check your feed as Renee mentioned and make sure it
has no mildewy odors. 

fp


----------



## pdpbison

Hi fortfun2,



Too...you could chew up a tablespoon full or so of the Wheat and see how it tastes.

If it is good, it will taste really good, and become like chewing gum after a little while of chewing it.

If it does not tast comepletely wholesome and nice, then throw it all out.


Otherwise, as others have mentioned above, consider Worms to be a possibilty...and or Canker...


Probably putting them all on the famous "ACV-Water" would be a good idea for the time being...


What is the floor like where the Birds are?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey

Kinda' worried here because of your recent experience with a bird losing weight to the point of dying. Seems like you either intended to or did run your other birds through a course of Trimethoprim/Sulfa in case it was something going around. You'd also acquired some Pyrantel Pamoate and were asking about dosages. 

So, what all have these birds gotten in the last month?

Pidgey


----------



## fortfun2

thanks for the prompt replies!  
1. the birds are around 2-3 years old.
2. had isolated them for the while, after they started acting normal, I placed them back (I have just 3 birds, one had died 

recently  )
3. I have wire floors but the mesh lining is quite close to each other (to prevent rodents from entering)
4. I have the birds outdoor in a large cage.
5. I have been giving my pigeons worm meds (2nd dosage was completed the same day as the throwing up actually, but I suppose 

throwing up is not related to that...?)
6. Canker... well they had canker long back, when they were born, but it was then cured by meds, and I didnt see any signs of it 

coming back since.... are there any not easily visible symptoms for canker?
7. They are on ACV water! 
8. well Ive given them ACV, ginger, Trimethoprim/Sulfa and Pyrantel over the course of the last few weeks as per the directions in the previous thread...


----------



## Charis

I would suspect that the throwing up could be related to the worming medicine. 
Canker can be internal and therefore not visable in the mouth or throat.
Others will have opinions as well.


----------



## pdpbison

fortfun2 said:


> thanks for the prompt replies!
> 
> 5. I have been giving my pigeons worm meds (2nd dosage was completed the same day as the throwing up actually, but I suppose throwing up is not related to that...?)
> 
> 6. Canker... well they had canker long back, when they were born, but it was then cured by meds, and I didnt see any signs of it
> 
> coming back since.... are there any not easily visible symptoms for canker?
> 7. They are on ACV water!
> 8. well Ive given them ACV, ginger, Trimethoprim/Sulfa and Pyrantel over the course of the last few weeks as per the directions in the previous thread...




Well, yes, the Worm Meds could do it, make them throw up...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking

I would also give them a round of probiotics and garlic.


----------



## Maggie-NC

I too suspect that the worm medicine caused them to throw up. They usually will only throw up once or twice. Usually, Pyrantel doesn't cause ours to throw up but last time we wormed we had two that did. They get ok quickly.


----------



## Becca199212

pdpbison said:


> Hi fortfun2,
> Too...you could chew up a tablespoon full or so of the Wheat and see how it tastes.
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas


Your not serious are you? Your telling him to eat the bird food. 
I don't know if it's bad or if your right and it does taste good but I can't imagine it. I read about a woman who lived on cat food for 2 years untill she got help from one of those dietrists or something.


I had a bird throw up once. It was right after I had him out at a friends and she fed him her bird seed, it was different from ours, also it could have been the ride home in the car as it happened in the car. He has been fine since and never done it again from what I know.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Well, raw wheat tastes pretty good. I used to sample the wheat outside of the grain elevators during harvest season. Right off the stalk. Yummy!


----------



## pdpbison

Becca199212 said:


> Your not serious are you? Your telling him to eat the bird food.
> I don't know if it's bad or if your right and it does taste good but I can't imagine it. I read about a woman who lived on cat food for 2 years untill she got help from one of those dietrists or something.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> If one is interesed to tell if the Bird Seed is wholesome and untainted...one can chew some up and see how it tastes.
> 
> If it does not taste decidely 'good' then throw it out.
> 
> 
> Virtally all Seeds suited for Pigeons will taste very good when chewed...and the lest of them will still taste wholesome even if not to one's taste for flavor.
> 
> 
> Bird Seeds ( and other Grains ) are in fact highly nutritious and excellent for a human Diet.
> 
> All of the so called Bird Seeds have at various times and places played or still play important roles in people's diets.
> 
> Raw Seeds contain many times the Nutrition than cooked versions of them will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the 'hard' kinds, just let them be in your mouth hydrating for a while till they get softer and then chew them up.
> 
> Most are relatively soft to begin with even when 'dry'.
> 
> If the Seeds are so dry as to break into non-chewy parts, then they are old and stale and sub-standard or sub-par...they can still be used, but try and find fresher ones.
> 
> 
> For that matter, if you or I were to ONLY live on what would be a wholesome proper diet for Pigeons, we would likely live to be 120 and never get sick...and be twice as strong...and we would only have to eat 1/6th or 1/10th the volums of food we presently do.
> 
> 
> If all the infrastructure failed, and I had to live on what I have here, my typically couple hundred pounds of "Pigeon Mix", Safflower Seeds, Black OPil Sun Flewer Seeds, and bags of Dried Berrys ( and if I could augment those with some incidental fresh Greens) I could live for quite a few months, while everyone else starves or gets sick or kills eachother over canned goods.
> 
> Canned Cat food would likely kill you in a few months or a very few years, even as you feel sick all the time untill you die.
> 
> I would never feed that crap to any Animal...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...
> 
> And true!
> 
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas


----------

